# Vinotemp too cold



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Greetings fellow Puffers - my Vinotemp-ador is acting strange. No matter how many times I set the digital temperature to 66 it maintains itself at about 10 degrees colder than that - I am reading about 56 inside using a digital thermometer, even though the readout says 49.

Is there a temperateure reset or control somewhere that I can manually adjust, and\or is it OK to just keep using beads and leave this thing unplugged? I am concerned about storing my cigars at 67RH and 56 degrees.

Any thoughts or experiences?

thank you!
jp


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

People do use them unplugged. Some people even switch to external/ upgraded temp sensors to get better accuracy.

67 rh @ 56 degrees is really much different humidity than 67.

I will go look up the chart and post it here


.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

it's ugly, I have seen those converters. I have a box of Punch Champions that feel like little bowling pins.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm under the impression that 56* isn't bad for storing your sticks. The reason 70* is thrown out there so often is because any higher would increase the likely hood of beetles and mold. As long as your rh is fine your sticks should be.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Check out this chart;

Temp Water/ Vapor Pressure/ Relative Humidity Required
to equal 70% RH at 70 degrees (13.15mmHg)

Temp..........R.H.

60 13.26 99.17%
61 13.73 95.78%
62 14.23 92.41%
63 14.74 89.21%
64 15.27 86.12%
65 15.81 83.18%
66 16.37 80.33%
67 16.95 77.58%
68 17.55 74.93%
69 18.17 72.37%
70 18.79 70.00%
71 19.45 67.61%
72 20.11 65.39%
73 20.81 63.19%
74 21.51 61.13%
75 22.25 59.10%
76 23.00 57.17%
77 23.78 55.30%
78 24.59 53.48%
79 25.40 51.77%
80 26.67 49.31%

This means that @ 60degrees we would need 99.17% humidity to = 70% rh @ 70 degrees.

The moral of the story is that we want to bring the temp of the gars up...

Best wishes,

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

There it is - good find! Those Punches are like rocks now. 
I have it unplugged and want to watch it a little bit, maybe it just needed to be rebooted.

I have a small cabinet humi that I have my Hydra in, which the Vino replaced so I could always just leave it unplugged and use the Hydra plus beads.

thank you for the quick replies.
jp


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont use the digital temp gauge on my vino.... I have it plugged into this with the seperate thermostat

Digital Temperature Controller - Fermentation Temperature Control - Fermenting Equipment - Equipment

doesn't run much holds temp like a rock


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

wow. I have one of these for a saltwater fish tank that I'm not even using.

F-ING-GENIUS I probably only need it to go on in the summer anyways - no worries about the motor cycling on and off like it will?

jp


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

since it is in the house and the house temp doesnt change a whole lot (we keep it at 67-68 in the winter) it doesnt run hardly at all


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

My house is around 65-70* at most times and my Vino is on and runs very seldomly in the winter. I set the temp controlls all the way to the highest setting and let it go.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

and I added one of those Oust fans in the corner. I do have the add-on fan for the Hydra as well, probably time to mac the vino out. At the moment I am reading 67/67.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> My house is around 65-70* at most times and my Vino is on and runs very seldomly in the winter. I set the temp controlls all the way to the highest setting and let it go.


Right - that was my plan too, but starting a couple of months ago it was always in the 50's for some reason. It wouldn't shut off.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Unplug it and let it sit a minute or so... the turn it back on and raise the temp setting to the 66 or 67 that it will go to. My house is a little cold now (low 60s) but its only 60* in the Vino... I just unplugged it to see if the temp will go up any. I have 2 cheap hygros that I don't trust too much as far as RH acuracy; but I have beads so no worries.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

My Vino has been at or below 65 degrees for nearly 2 years and even been at 60 for a good period of time during the winters, never had any problems with plugging.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

After unplugging yesterday, this morning I see 69RH and 60 degrees. I have the Vino in a corner of my office, touching two exterior walls and wonder if that has been contributing to it's low temp.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> ...............I have the Vino ........ touching two exterior walls and wonder if that has been contributing to it's low temp.


One would think... :nod:

Howz about placing a digital themometer in different places in your office and monitering the temps and swings to help decide where to park it? :dunno:

.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

today we are at 72RH and 64 temp. Once I find it a permanent resting place I will hook up that Ranco temp controller and we'll be solid.


----------

